# PHILLY HERF 2 @ Mahogany's June 24th 12:30 pm



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

MODS, PLEASE DONT DELETE THIS!! (not sure why the others were deleted, but dont delete this one please!)

Ok, so i feel the maybe the powers that be may have a problem with us getting together, but nonetheless here is the 3rd thread started..

pm me with confirmation of presence sometime before the 17th, so i can make an accurate reservation.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I of course will be there.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I of course will be there.


great......:al :al :al :hn


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> great......:al :al :al :hn


Which reminds me, can I catch a ride with you again? Especially since I might not of sobered up from the night before.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Which reminds me, can I catch a ride with you again? Especially since I might not of sobered up from the night before.


I'd be surprised if you were sobered up from the last herf! :r

sorry, for the tasteless bump


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> I'd be surprised if you were sobered up from the last herf! :r
> 
> sorry, for the tasteless bump


id be suprised if rob knew what the term "sober" meant!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> id be suprised if rob knew what the term "sober" meant!


Rob was sober last Sunday, relatively. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

lol, sober?? rob?? that must have been his brother.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Rob was sober last Sunday, relatively. :r


See what happens when you work hard enough to sufficiently lower expectations.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, you know its bad when i go to work (a bar) and the other bartenders ask me if everything is ok with rob, since they havent seen him in like 2 days!


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I am hoping to be there!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

caudio51 said:


> I am hoping to be there!


Stop hoping, be there. You get to meet a lot of cool people, and germantown rob. :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Stop hoping, be there. You get to meet a lot of cool people, and germantown rob. :r


now that, was funny!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!

Oh, and my roommate got a new dog, but it is a little bit of a terror, so we may bring it and tie it up outside in the hopes someone "adopts" it.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Lance said:


> Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!


Great! Who's bringing the ping pong balls? :bn


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Great! Who's bringing the ping pong balls? :bn


I carry them with me where ever I go.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I carry them with me where ever I go.


ping pong balls, bottles of pilsner urquell, flasks of makers mark, payote, marijuana, mushrooms, acid, and whatever else u grab off the bedside table when u wake up.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> ping pong balls, bottles of pilsner urquell, flasks of makers mark, payote, marijuana, mushrooms, acid, and whatever else u grab off the bedside table when u wake up.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to justinphilly again.
I was trying to take it, not give it :r .


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

we should do this at a shooting range one time.

Compare what the guns can do to what the women can fire out of their,....nevermind.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I was hoping to make this one but unfortunately I have somewhere else that I must go . Maybe I'll make it to the next one . Enjoy yourselves .


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Lance said:


> we should do this at a shooting range one time.
> 
> Compare what the guns can do to what the women can fire out of their,....nevermind.


Classic Pistol in Southampton rents full auto (Class 3) firearms. They have an MP5 (9mm), M16 (.223) and Thompson (.45). It gets pricey, but it's something everyone should experience at least just once.

http://www.classicpistol.com/


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Classic Pistol in Southampton rents full auto (Class 3) firearms. They have an MP5 (9mm), M16 (.223) and Thompson (.45). It gets pricey, but it's something everyone should experience at least just once.
> 
> http://www.classicpistol.com/


Target Masters on Rt 202 in PA does the same. You can actually rent any handgun or full auto firearm there.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin needs a head count for a reservation so grunt loudly if you are coming next saturday the 24th.

GRUNT!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Ehem!!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Coming to Mahogany's

Justin Philly
germantown rob
bonggoy
RedBaron


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Coming to Mahogany's
> 
> Justin Philly
> germantown rob
> ...


Hey - You'se guys - Why can I never get you guys to add me to the list - I posted that I was coming - Maybe I pissed you off somehow. Oh well - even if you don't want me - I'm showing up! The heck with you snobby Philly guys.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry, didn't mean to make it a Jersey-Philly duel, I guess we have no choice but to include you.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Justin Philly
germantown rob
bonggoy
RedBaron
Joed
n2advnture
raisin
Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to make it a Jersey-Philly duel, I guess we have no choice but to include you.


That's the truth - you do have to include me - whether you like it or not!

I think you're just jealous because Angela and Lynne like me better than you!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> Hey - You'se guys - Why can I never get you guys to add me to the list - I posted that I was coming - Maybe I pissed you off somehow. Oh well - even if you don't want me - I'm showing up! The heck with you snobby Philly guys.


yeah what's wrong with you Philly guys. :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> That's the truth - you do have to include me - whether you like it or not!
> 
> I think you're just jealous because Angela and Lynne like me better than you!


That is just because you can remember their names! Let us see who can convince them to use the ping pong balls.:r


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

I am a definite. I will know later today if seamus is coming.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Damn, I work Saturday 5PM to close! :hn


----------



## caudio51 (Apr 25, 2005)

Ok, seamus and I will definitely be there. We're coming down with raisin.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Coming to Mahogany's

Justin Philly
germantown rob
bonggoy
RedBaron
Joed
n2advnture
raisin
Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!
caudio51
seamus


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> Coming to Mahogany's
> 
> Justin Philly
> germantown rob
> ...


Looks like there's gonna be alot of people coming. We need more pinng pong balls.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Looks like there's gonna be alot of people coming. We need more pinng pong balls.


I have plenty of ping pong balls and have tried to get in touch with the original act but it seems one of the two has gotton married. The one says she can perform the act on her own, however I have doubts that it could be as good as with two! :dr


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I have plenty of ping pong balls and have tried to get in touch with the original act but it seems one of the two has gotton married. The one says she can perform the act on her own, however I have doubts that it could be as good as with two! :dr


You've seen the back of my car, right?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> You've seen the back of my car, right?


Somehow that didn't sound right. I was referring to the trunk of my car.

:r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry, that still doesn't sound right!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> Sorry, that still doesn't sound right!


I'll shut it now :sb

No ping pong balls for you!!!

:r


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Something really pressing came up and it looks like I won't be able to make it up this weekend. Sorry fellas

~M


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bump ...

These are the people who will received a very special gift ... pingpong balls!!!

Justin Philly
germantown rob
bonggoy
RedBaron
Joed
n2advnture
raisin
Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!
caudio51
seamus


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Two days to go!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

BUMP!

Justin Philly
germantown rob
bonggoy
RedBaron
Joed
raisin
Kathleen and I will be there, provided hammerhead and ttgirl show!
caudio51
seamus

Any one else? See you all tomorrow.:w


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Justin Philly
> germantown rob
> ...


Wow. I'm flattered, but I'm also sure it has more to do with TTgirl than with me and my surly-ass attitude. 

Looks like there's a remote possibility I might make it. Stay tuned...


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I can't believe it but I almost forgot my WEDDING ANNI!!! (11 years and this is the first time I even came close!)

Have a great time fellas, wish I could make it.

~Mark

ps - take pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

we will definately be there. Have to pick up some opus's (or is it opie?) for king cat


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Lance said:


> we will definately be there. Have to pick up some opus's (or is it opie?) for king cat


Lance, it's about 2AM, and I'm just walking in from an event. I'll try to make it, but no promises. Definitely would like to be there, but it'll be a scramble at best to try. Best to everyone there, and the missus, if I can't make it.

Oh... and Rob... stay away from the *PINK*.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm glad the weather has cleared up a bit, I was fearing the drive down the Turnpike in the predicted downpours. Hopefully the ride home will be smooth also.
C'mon down Hammerhead, you know, hair of the dog and such!


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> I'm glad the weather has cleared up a bit, I was fearing the drive down the Turnpike in the predicted downpours. Hopefully the ride home will be smooth also.
> C'mon down Hammerhead, you know, hair of the dog and such!


Rain? Ah, fuggit. Best case scenario is that I wouldn't make it until 1 or 2, though. Trying to cancel some stuff up here. Not lookin' real strong at the moment.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah, crap. Crap, crap, crap. Sorry, guys. Can't do it. It was a longshot in the first place, but my ride backed out. Maybe next time. Y'all have a good time, and don't break nuthin'.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

Guys, I'm having to beg off this time around as well. Too much to do, too little time - I've got a much-neglected outdoor project that I've been noodling around with for a while, so I'll be doing that today and probably tomorrow as long as the real heavy rain holds off (and NO, it does NOT involve ping pong balls). I'll check in here from time to time, so let's see some updates!

I'm thinking we might need to do one more of these before the summer ends anyway, so catch you all then!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Geez, I thought noodling always involved ping pong balls!  

Anyway, the weather wasn't bad, but traffic from NJ was today (and usually is). The herf was a lotta fun, for most of us- poor Justin got called away early again, just when he could use a break. 
Thanks for the good fun and great cigars, guys.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

Pictures? I really want to make it to one of these Mahogany herfs! I arranged my schedule so that after this week I have Fridays off. This will make it much easier to attend future herfs. 

Happy herfing


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

This was a fantastic time. I really enjoy coming out to these. It is a great oppurtunity to meet people, bond, and find out you have more in common than just cigars. 

If you have been considering coming to one of these herfs but still havent, I suggest you do. You wont be dissapointed. It really is a great was to spend a saturday.

Plus, you really cant truly appreciate Rob in all his barefooted glory until you experience him in person.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I know this is a little late, but i wanted to say that i had a good time at Mahogany learning more about cigars and other BOTL. Hopefully next time I will have enough cigars to bring my own case and look like I know what I am doing. Look forward tot he next herf! :u


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

trainwrek said:


> I know this is a little late, but i wanted to say that i had a good time at Mahogany learning more about cigars and other BOTL. *Hopefully next time I will have enough cigars to bring my own case* and look like I know what I am doing. Look forward tot he next herf! :u


Better late than never.

Don't worry about the cigars. You can always bring some of chris' to the next herf  Bring one of the older ones, Davidoff for example, they are too damned old to be enjoyed by him anyways.


----------

